

Ask HN: Is is possible to sync two atomic clocks via the Internet? - cool-RR

Since I've read this story:<p>http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=598090<p>I've been thinking about this problem. It sounds impossible but I'm starting to think it's possible. It goes like this:<p>Is it possible to synchronize or to measure the time difference between two atomic clocks that are far away from each other via the internet?<p>Take into account, of course, that we're talking nanoseconds of time in the atomic clock, and around 100 milliseconds in Internet latency.<p>Can you describe a way to do it, or explain why it cannot be done?
======
kqr2
Check out NTP and the stratum clocking levels:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Network_Time_Protocol>

Basically, the atomic clocks themselves are considered Stratum 0 and the
computers attached to them Stratum 1.

